# Turtlewax or Autoglym - Which one???



## XDA

Just been doing some research on the best polish and waxes out there, and it appears that Turtlewax and Autoglym have good reviews.

1 - Turtlewax Gloss Guard and Turtlewax Platinum Extra Gloss
2 - Autoglym Super Resin Polish and Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection

Does anyone rate the one better than the other, or are they similiar?

Or does one turtlewax product work well with an Autoglym product etc?

Looking to buy either Turtlewax or Autoglym, but want to buy the better one/one that produces the best results.

What's your views/opinions on these ranges?

Cheers.


----------



## ROBS3

I have no experience with the mentioned Turtlewax products, but have had great lasting results with SRP and EGP. I would keep to using EGP over SRP, maybe even topping off with HD wax, although I haven't tried HD before.


----------



## Avanti

XDA said:


> Just been doing some research on the best polish and waxes out there, and it appears that Turtlewax and Autoglym have good reviews.
> 
> 1 - Turtlewax Gloss Guard and Turtlewax Platinum Extra Gloss
> 2 - Autoglym Super Resin Polish and Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
> 
> Does anyone rate the one better than the other, or are they similiar?
> 
> Or does one turtlewax product work well with an Autoglym product etc?
> 
> Looking to buy either Turtlewax or Autoglym, but want to buy the better one/one that produces the best results.
> 
> What's your views/opinions on these ranges?
> 
> Cheers.


The Jag has AG SRP and EGP the Porsche TW Platinum precision wax and TW EGP



















I have used the two product ranges and to be honest I favour the natural look finish of the TW Platinum.
I also have the TW GP and that is nice and prolly better value than the AG EGP and works with many other bases, but at the end of the day it depends what kind of finish you want to end up with.


----------



## tonz

Have used both , AG every time


----------



## Avanti

These two also the TW Platinum



















cant remember if the Dhaihatsu had AG treatment, if so I would suggest AG for lighter colured cars and the TW for darker colours.










:thumb:


----------



## toods

XDA said:


> 1 - Turtlewax Gloss Guard and Turtlewax Platinum Extra Gloss
> 2 - Autoglym Super Resin Polish and Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection


Used Autoglym SRP followed by EGP for many years on our everyday car.

Recently trying Turtle Wax Platinum Precision Car Wax followed with Turtle Wax Platinum Precision Protective Extra Gloss on top and find it very similar to the two above AG products.

You can't go wrong with either of these combinations in my opinion especially for ease of use and 'topping-up' with the 'gloss'.

*Bill.*


----------



## ahaydock

ROBS3 said:


> I have no experience with the mentioned Turtlewax products, but have had great lasting results with SRP and EGP. I would keep to using EGP over SRP, maybe even topping off with HD wax, although I haven't tried HD before.


Agree with this and SRP/EGP works great on wheels.


----------



## jimmy_b_84

I think i'm going to get some of this EGP only heard good things. already own SRP so why not.


----------



## roscopervis

Do you mean Presicion Car Wax and TW Protective Extra Gloss (PEG)? Gloss Guard is a very similar product to PEG as both are sealants.

EGP NEEDS SRP to bond properly, whereas Turtlewax's products dont.

Also I fine the Turtlewax products easier to use and much less fussy, taking much less time to cure. Final nail in the coffin is that it's cheaper than EGP too. Durability on both is very similar, though I've had most durability out of plain old TW Gloss Guard. 


SRP works brilliantly under just about any LSP and I know from experience that it works brilliantly under the TW sealants.

I'd vote for SRP topped by the TW PEG personally, used this combo extensively, especially when detailing friends cars and they need something quick and durable. PEG also looks miles better on the 2nd and 3rd layer.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio

Go along with roscopervis SRP topped with TW Gloss Guard. I just find the the TW gloss Guard easier to work with than the EGP. Gloss Guard is under rated in my opinion also I find Eimsett 1z Glanz Wax easy to work with, brings out the fleck nicely.

Paul


----------

